

Seasonal Flu Shots Double Risk of Getting Swine Flu, Says New Study - edw519
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/science/study-prompts-provinces-to-rethink-flu-p%3E%20lan/article1303330/

======
tokenadult
"Distributed for peer review last week," means not yet peer-reviewed. The
statement in the article headline is doubted by most immunologists and is not
reliably verified.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

Earlier commentary from the Center for Infectious Disease Research & Policy:

[http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/cidrap/content/influenza/swineflu/...](http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/cidrap/content/influenza/swineflu/news/sep2409canada.html)

"So far, 'Investigators in other countries have looked at their own data and
whether they could find similar observations, and none of the other countries
have been able to find anything like that,' Kieny added. She said the findings
could be real or could be the result of a study bias or other methodologic
problems."

